# New MINNESOTA coyote hunter needs HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## czbowhunter

HELLO EVERYONE!
I am new to coyote and fox hunting.I live in central minnesota(Princeton to be exact). My freind and I are just getting out and hunting coyotes.We are both set up with good gear. We have permission to hunt land that we Know have coyotes.They are seen and heard alot. Just the other night I heard them howling. We just started hunting them about two weekends ago.So far we have been unsucessful. I have been doing as much research as Possible.The thing that sucks is that Hardly anybody hunts coyotes around here.I was hoping that thier is someone that hunts this area that can help me out!! these things are like Ghosts around here. But I Know thier out thier!!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I guess I will ask what is your question?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

czbowhunter said:


> I was hoping that thier is someone that hunts this area that can help me out!!


I think this is.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Ohh OK?!?! :wink:


----------



## czbowhunter

I guess were I need the most help is with electronic calls. Some get pretty expensive. Are the foxpro calls worth the money. And are thier any calls are sounds that seem to work better than others in this area? How about mouth calls? any input would be helpful.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I roll with mouth calls. It is nice to have a E-caller to get the noise away from you, but there is nothing like a hand call.

If they aren't responding to something you switch it up. I have had dogs hang-up at 400 yards, go through howl, nothing, challenge, nothing, lip squeak nothing, ki-yi nothing, then let out an injured coyote yelps. Here they come. I think that a mouth call gives you more versatility.

Hope that helps. 
As for a new caller, it may be easier to start with a e-caller. But I would try and get into mouth calls!!

Way more gratifying!


----------



## Bgunit68

I have the FX3. I love it. I like the remote. I've never used it over 60 yards but it works perfect. I also have the FoxPr "Jack in the Box" decoy. You can connect it with a cable to your FoxPro and control the decoy with the remote. If you do get the FoxPro you have to get the Duracell 2650 mAh NiMH AA rechargeable batteries. They last almost twice as long as the Duracell AA Alkaline ones. They also work great in my gps and two way radios. I also found out if you send your FX3 back and pay the difference between the FX3 and FX5 ($200) the will upgrade it to the FX5 and include the new remote. They also charge, I believe, $15 for shipping.


----------



## czbowhunter

here is another question. The areas I am hunting are feilds with alot of woods around them. Will the coyotes acually come out into the open out of the woods are will they hang up just inside the woods and check out the scene. One spot I am hunting is farm land with woods. And the rum river on the north side. The field is kind of small next to the river bottom. I Know thier is coyotes that go into the river bottom.Last weekend I found a fresh deer kill on the edge of the field they were feeding on. Looks very promising. I am just woried I wont be able to get them to come out. Do you think a decoy would help?


----------



## lyonch

Set up on the edge of the woods and be damn sure you have a shotgun with you. have your partner watch one way and you watch the other. be ready cause if they come from behind you through the woods they might get close. I mean real close like within a couple yards. thats when the shotgun will give them that dirt nap. I can't answer the decoy question i have never used one. the more stands you make the better chances you have. If your in a dense woods only walk about 250-300 yards before sitting down and trying again.


----------



## coyote killer

hey am a new coyote hunter this yr and hand calls r better than eletronic calls hmm yea decoys do work .am from isanti.Mn


----------



## Fallguy

coyote killer said:


> hey am a new coyote hunter this yr and hand calls r better than eletronic calls hmm yea decoys do work .am from isanti.Mn


What?


----------



## 308

lol


----------



## goosehunter20

hahaha damn kids and their texting talk


----------



## barebackjack

goosehunter20 said:


> hahaha damn kids and their texting talk


The dumbification of America. They probably use strategery to kill coyotes.


----------



## Alaska Sportsman

Start with mouth calls. They are cheaper than electronic calls and easier to carry with no set up. If you are worried about the dogs pinpointing your location get a buddy and hunt as a team, one calling the other (sitting away from the caller) doing the shooting. I have both mouth and electronic. Im not real happy with the range of my foxpro scorpion. I only get a bout 70 yards of range. I also find that in the wind I can get more sound out there with a mouth call. Just my 2 cents... Whatever you decide just spend time out there and you'll bring something in. Good luck!


----------

